# Lyrics search help?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, there's this song I taped (yes, I know I'm old) off the radio something like 15 years ago and I can't find it for the life of me. I've tried searching various bits of the lyrics on the web but I must be hearing it wrong because I haven't found it at all.

I have no idea who sings it (a guy, probably American). It's kind of hip hop but not really. It's in a minor key.

The chorus goes "Where is the justice? Don't get me wrong/ I've got gratitude where it belongs/I-I-I want to know/ where it all began and where it's gonna go."

There are various verses that mention something about stopping something in its tracks and falling between the cracks as well.

The background singer/loop sounds something like the background of the Rob Base & DJ Easy Rock version of "It Takes Two."

Any ideas where to look (given that Google searches of the most distinctive parts of the lyrics -- e.g. *justice gratitude cracks "don't get me wrong"* etc. bring up nothing relevant?)

Thanks!

PS -- It is not a religious song.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Char..put that tape into some recording device or the microphone IN on your computer and open upthe 'sound recorder' (if in Windows). Record the clip, go to www.megaupload.com or www.rapidshare.com and upload it there, copy the download link and post it here then everyone can give it a listen and help you out find the song.



Hmm.. 15yrs ago? It's HAMMER TIME!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Char..put that tape into some recording device or the microphone IN on your computer and open upthe 'sound recorder' (if in Windows). Record the clip, go to www.megaupload.com or www.rapidshare.com and upload it there, copy the download link and post it here then everyone can give it a listen and help you out find the song.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. 15yrs ago? It's HAMMER TIME!


Thanks for the suggestion, and I wish I could, but I don't have the tape anymore or a working tape player -- all mp3 now!  /


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, and I wish I could, but I don't have the tape anymore or a working tape player -- all mp3 now!  /


Well I've got a tape player if you find it...wait..you have the mp3?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe this will help. the song "It Takes Two" by Rob Base & DJ Easy Rock was made of samples from these two artists.

Think (About It) by Lyn Collins (1972)
Space Dust by Galactic Force Band (1978) 

Rob Base & DJ Easy Rocks "It Takes Two" was then sampled in a multitude of songs from many genres. Here's a few to get you started on your serach but this is just the begining, I don't believe you can find all songs that have sampled it. Good Luck, hope you find it...Let us know.


Who Da Rapper Is by Butchy-B (1988) 

Gangsta/Hype Mix by Underground Posse (1988) 

Dopemix Vol. 2 by DJ Prince Ice (1988) 

The Party Is Jumpin by DJ Scratch and G-O-D (1988) 

Get Up (Before the Night Is Over) by Technotronic (1989) 

Get Busy by Mr. Lee (1989) 

Rockin' on the Go-Go Scene by Richie Rich (1989) 

Wanna Rock by UTFO (1989) 

All You Need Is the Bass These Days by Smokey Dee and DXJ feat.Super 
J.B. (1989) 

C Sample Mix by Confetti's (1989) 

Turntable Aktion by Steve Masters (1989) 

Read These Nikes by Geto Boys (1989) 

Down Goes Another by Rodney O and Joe Cooley (1990) 

I Wanna Rock by DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince (1993) 

Put Cha Thing Down by Terminator X feat. Punk Barbarians (1994) 

Suckas Need Bodyguards by Gang Starr (1994) 

The Jock Jam by ESPN (1997) 

After School by LL Cool J feat. Diddy (2002) 

2-Way by Lil' Romeo feat. Master P and Silkk the Shocker (2002) 

It Takes Scoop by Fatman Scoop feat. The Crooklyn Clan (2004) 

Double Pump by Girl Talk (2006) 

Make It Last Forever by Ciara (2006) 

Overtime by Girl Talk (2006) 

Loose by Spank Rock and Benny Blanco feat. Amanda Blank (2007) 

Where Are They Now (90's Remix) by Nas, Redhead Kingpin, Rob Base and 
Father MC feat. Monie Love, Positive K and Dres (2007) 

Skepta by Skepta (2009) 

I Wanna Rock by Snoop Dogg (2009) 

Rock That Body by Black Eyed Peas (2009) 

The Way I Rhyme by J-Live (2010)


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Well I've got a tape player if you find it...wait..you have the mp3?


No, sorry, that wasn't clear. When my tape player died years ago (in a really weird way -- it stripped the vocal track from everything, making everything into karaoke!), I switched to mp3s and gave away all my tapes.

@xr8dride -- Holy cow! That list is impressive. However, this particular song does not have the exact background as It Takes Two -- it's in a similar style, so I'd guess it's of a similar age (very late 80s/very early 90s).

But thanks, guys!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

No problem, still keep us posted when you find out what it was....lol, you got me curious now


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Got any friends with an iPhone? Try Shazam...the phone "listens" to a song and tells you what it is...


----------

